# Range extender on a TURBO LEVO FSR COMP 6FATTIE?



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi all,

Does anyone know if it is possible to use the specialised range extender on a *TURBO LEVO FSR COMP 6FATTIE?*

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

The Specialized range extender is only compatible with the Levo SL, Kenevo SL, and the Creo E-bikes.


----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

mlx john said:


> The Specialized range extender is only compatible with the Levo SL, Kenevo SL, and the Creo E-bikes.


Thanks John! That’s a shame though!


----------



## Will Fisher (May 12, 2015)

Gareth, get the Trailwatts booster. That’s what I did for my 2018 Levo carbon. www.trailwatts.com. Turbo Levo Trailwatts Supplemental Battery


----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

Oh! So it is possible? I’ve only had a quick look at the website so will have a good look later this evening but it looks promising! I couldn’t see any indication of price on there though… Do you know roughly how much a kit would cost for a Levo FSR Comp 6 Fattie? (Assuming you’ve bought one yourself).


----------



## Will Fisher (May 12, 2015)

Gareth, on their homepage click the link to their store. I bought the larger 378wh battery and it was like $800. This is what it looks like installed. And at 4 lbs was a good bit lighter than I expected.


----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

Thanks Will for the details and also the pics. The additional battery looks like a really good retrofit! Definitely something to consider!


----------

